# Distortions Unlimited 2015



## RCIAG (Jul 19, 2010)

I know they're known for their gore but yipes! Pretty realistic stuff if that's your thing. They make some great stuff don't they?


----------



## Spinechiller (Mar 25, 2011)

RCIAG said:


> I know they're known for their gore but yipes! Pretty realistic stuff if that's your thing. They make some great stuff don't they?


Their quality is out of this world as well as their customer service. I own three pieces by them and I love them! Has anyone signed up for the Monster on the Month? I think I will do that this week


----------



## awokennightmare (Jan 17, 2013)

I was actually going to start this thread but it looks like I was beaten to it. Thanks for starting the thread! If anyone is at the Expo and has pics, please share!


----------



## DarkhavenManor (Sep 27, 2014)

Wow, looks awesome! I wonder what else they'll be putting out


----------



## Spinechiller (Mar 25, 2011)

This photo is from Halloween Asylums Facebook Page, thanks Nancy! I loove this one! I love the detail Distortions puts into their props!!


----------



## J-Man (Feb 1, 2011)

I'm a huge fan of Distortions but I agree with RCIAG, a little too graphic for my tastes.


----------



## Spinechiller (Mar 25, 2011)

This photo is from Halloween Asylums Facebook Page, thanks Nancy!


----------



## Guest (Feb 6, 2015)

Thanks for the pictures! 

I can handle the witch and the Frankenstein's monster no problem. However, the bloody-gory stuff doesn't appeal to me at all. It's too realistic...


----------



## 22606 (Aug 11, 2008)

Not that gore bothers me, but I also happen to prefer the witch and Frankenstein, both of which look phenomenal.


----------



## printersdevil (Sep 7, 2009)

I also am not into gore, but they do fantastic work. Love the witch and Frankenstein.

I have friends doing the Monster in a box and Shadowbat posted his on another thread today. I think it was the What Did You Buy Today one.


----------



## jdubbya (Oct 4, 2003)

Nice to see Distortions getting some love. I bought two of their pieces last year and they are amazing; The detail and build quality are top notch. All metal gears/components, not the cheap plastic crap like some other ("cough".. Spirit.."cough") suppliers. The motors on their animations are so quiet you can't even hear them. Yes, you pay more for them but the value is relative. These props are built to last. The "Frightronics" line is more affordable for the home haunter. We got great response from our Death Rising and Twitch props last year. I'm planning to pick up at least one more piece this year. Glad to see these posted. The witch looks interesting. While they do a fair amount of gory stuff, catering to pro haunts, they also have some scary but not gory itmes as well, includijng some nice static props. AND...! all made here in the USA!


----------



## Guest (Feb 8, 2015)

Anyone go to the show and get any new pictures?


----------



## Spinechiller (Mar 25, 2011)

Sid_Matthew said:


> Anyone go to the show and get any new pictures?


Nancy from Halloween posted some on her Facebook page. She's the best


----------



## jdubbya (Oct 4, 2003)

More from Distortions


----------



## DarkhavenManor (Sep 27, 2014)

LOVE that they put out a La Llorona prop this year! Now that's a story I wish more people knew about!


----------



## Guest (Feb 8, 2015)

DarkhavenManor said:


> LOVE that they put out a La Llorona prop this year! Now that's a story I wish more people knew about!


The story is very creepy. 

I believe this is the first Frightronic prop that Distortions has made that turns left to right. I like it!


----------



## DarkhavenManor (Sep 27, 2014)

Sid_Matthew said:


> The story is very creepy.
> 
> I believe this is the first Frightronic prop that Distortions has made that turns left to right. I like it!


She moves too?! Man, I just might have to consider that one.


----------



## Spinechiller (Mar 25, 2011)

Brothers Crypt posted some videos and photos of the new Distortions props. Here is the link https://www.facebook.com/BrothersCrypt









I love these new photo frames!


----------



## halloween71 (Apr 22, 2007)

love distortions!!!!!


----------



## Shadowbat (Sep 27, 2009)

I'm loving their "legends" line of props this year. I so want the werewolf.


----------



## 22606 (Aug 11, 2008)

Cool props. I am digging the new gargoyle (never would have guessed, right?).


----------



## Shadowbat (Sep 27, 2009)

From what I was told from a couple people that were at the show, those Legends props are wholesaling at $249. Don't want to know what the retail will be.


----------



## thenightmarefamily (Nov 20, 2014)

I know I'm in the minority on this, but the only thing that distortions has done that i would even consider buying are the legend monsters. All the gory garbage " IN MY OWN OPINOIN" is an excuse to fill up space at the expos. Although the guy's at distortions are very talented, i just wish they would spend more time on actual creepy stuff like the witch or that nos feratu 3D portrait, and cut down on the " SHOCK VALUE " garbage. Now i know most people didn't even know about distortions before they got their own TV show, but i did, and i have alway's thought that they came out with a lot of great detailed stuff, it just seems like ever since they got a show on the Travel Chanel, they have been more shock value oriented and moved away from some very impressive work. The new witch may be a turning point for the company though, i guess we will see. 

Again, just my opinoin. No need to get angry about my comments.


----------



## J-Man (Feb 1, 2011)

I agree on the gore, I'm not a fan either. That being said, they have to offer those types of props because there are so many Haunted Attractions that buy those items. The people at Distortions are great folks and they do awesome work, can't really blame them for offering a diverse line of products, business is business.


----------



## thenightmarefamily (Nov 20, 2014)

J-Man said:


> I agree on the gore, I'm not a fan either. That being said, they have to offer those types of props because there are so many Haunted Attractions that buy those items. The people at Distortions are great folks and they do awesome work, can't really blame them for offering a diverse line of products, business is business.


Agreed, it is a customer based business, and you build what ever the customer wants. Maybe i just miss the the good ole day's when scary was scary. When a haunt would be really creepy with different elements that would send chills up your spine and make you nervous to walk into the next room. now everyone just throughs buckets of blood on the walls to gross people out. to me the comercial haunt industry has gotten lazy. that's why i like the forum so much, the vast majority of of the haunters here take pride in their work, and most of it turns out actually creepy.


----------



## J-Man (Feb 1, 2011)

Oh believe me, I couldn't agree more. My wife and I LOVE Halloween but we have absolutely no desire to visit any chop shops, not really what Halloween is all about in our opinion. Not knocking those who like the gore but it's just not my thing.


----------



## Guest (Feb 14, 2015)

This is the werewolf that people are referring to in case anyone hasn't seen it! It's definitely my favorite thing from them so far!


----------



## thenightmarefamily (Nov 20, 2014)

Now thats Halloween to me.


----------



## DarkhavenManor (Sep 27, 2014)

thenightmarefamily said:


> Now thats Halloween to me.


I agree with you, that's a really nice prop. I love their props, and I wish they catered a little less to the shock value as well, but you have to keep in mind that they sell a lot of their products to major haunts who are looking for that kind of thing. I will say though I like a lot of the stuff they've put out this year


----------



## Guest (Feb 14, 2015)

I hope they expand the "Legends" line in the future and include Dracula and the Bride of Frankenstein.


----------



## ooojen (Sep 4, 2014)

I like their giant tree, and the "Legends" look great, too!
I'm not a gore fan either. I want to see thoughtfully planned decor. I love a haunt that gives a very creepy feel, but still makes you want to stay and drink in your surroundings, rather than something designed to run through at top speed.


----------



## SPOOKMART (Dec 27, 2012)

I count 2 gore props.That would be "Heartless" and the candy bowl. The doll prop isn't gore. The La Llorona prop is spooky at best. She is the tale of a women who drowns her kids and is set back upon the earth to walk it. She's sort of a banshee wailer. The It prop is a mummy prop that shakes. The legends series is not gore. Haven't really seen their archway props or the portrait props but I'd say they are not being way over the top. 

As mentioned it all comes down to the market. UPS raised their rates btw to include dimensional shipping. Shipping prices might turn out to be mind boggling. And who is the market? Pro haunts, who attract patrons who are not looking for Casper. Even my own home haunt would be a disaster is I make it too pedestrian as I say. 

I displayed all my corpseheads as finials up the entrance of my haunt. People were fascinated by them. They also liked the more mundane offerings. No one got hurt. Yeah many a kid wouldn't venture up but it's a coming of age thing. Vast majority loved the extreme. 

Last year I did a photoshoot with Distortions Death Rising and it freaked my dog out and probably the neighbors a bit but what I found was a quality prop. The motor was silent and strong. The prop had a hands on appeal. This appealed to me. They make quality props mostly designed for professional haunts and over the top home haunts. It's a to each his own sorta thing. I for one do not think their Frightronics are over the top. I think they're well done. Heartless will work great with any LED spot and so will the It and llorona props. I don't like the doll, reminds me of the TV show Family Affair for some reason.


----------



## ooojen (Sep 4, 2014)

It doesn't have to be a competition if our choices differ. I like a deeply layered complex set with an element of suspense and maybe a select few jump scares to keep up the suspense level, but *for me* no graphic gore. I realize there are some gore-based haunts with intricate, detailed sets. I also realize that there are hordes of people who will pay a lot of money to have someone with a mask and a chainsaw prop chase them down a spattered-sheets hallway. There's room for all. I wouldn't go so far as to call non-gore haunts "pedestrian" or "mundane" or to say that if we're not looking for hard-core gore, we're, "looking for Casper," though.
There's room for a variety of tastes, and Distortions Unlimited has a variety of choices to suit said tastes.


----------



## SPOOKMART (Dec 27, 2012)

I'm talking demographics. I was just comparing my city to another area city that recently had a brutal matricide murder followed by cops shooting the guy with the knife in his hand. So I went to a real estate site and compared the 2 cities and their city was moderately safe as a whole(would have been much safer where the murder was) but mine was given a score of 10, 100 being the safest. I'm also in the NE and people can be quite blase and need to be awoken. My haunt which is a home haunt has a mixture of elements and is not too over the tops. One year had 10 bucky corpses on the front lawn propped up with stakes and I myself was bloody, dressed as a devil. People loved it. I gave them quite the show. If I lived in a small town and the people were not accustomed to horror films or were not as desensitized as they are here I couldn't do that. One good example of what works for some and not for others is all October long i displayed a Frozen Elsa skeleton corpse(skeletons with an Elsa dress). The parents who were driven mad by their daughter's insatiable demand for Elsa loved it. I was their hero. The neighborhood boys loved it as well because their school made them watch the film and write an essay. Didn't know Frozen was fine literature. I think the teachers all got together and said let's have a day off and watch a movie. Now had I lived in say Florida in a conservative community I would have been asked to take it down. I know my audience. I've also never displayed a Distortions prop at my haunts. I could have but it can get quite costly and I tend to focus more on music and lighting. It would also be hard to display rocking chair props on a sloped lawn. Not impossible but who knows maybe I try out displaying 10 or more next year. I like Heartless, It, La Llorona and some of the old ones. Would be quite the show. My city has people od'ing at the wheel left and right and smashing into gas trucks. A few days ago they found a mother and her 8 year old daughter hanging in the closet together. I don't think Distortions makes anything that lives up to that reality.


----------



## lbc (Sep 1, 2014)

The 2015 Catalog is up on www.hauntedprops.com and it has the new Distortions props with prices on page 22.


----------



## booswife02 (Apr 2, 2013)

Can't wait to find out the price of the witch. I really don't care for the bloody ones.


----------



## Spinechiller (Mar 25, 2011)

booswife02 said:


> Can't wait to find out the price of the witch. I really don't care for the bloody ones.


She is listed on a couple websites already, looks like the witch will retail for about $330. Similar to Distortions other props of that kind


----------



## CCdalek (May 25, 2012)

I personally really like the "It Lives!" and "Monster" frightronics. I'm sure there will be even more exciting props though, so I'll have to save my money until I know all of them


----------



## CCdalek (May 25, 2012)

booswife02 said:


> Can't wait to find out the price of the witch. I really don't care for the bloody ones.


I'm not at all into the blood and gore of some of their props this year either. I love their new classic monster props though.


----------

